# Detroit PD



## Hush

I'm imagining its gotta be like the wild-west out there...anyone interested in making the move?


----------



## Goose




----------



## Hush

Urban wasteland, cheap rent, basically robocop without the robots. What's not to like??


----------



## GARDA

Hush said:


> *What's not to like??*


As one who bleeds Black 'n Gold...

*THIS:*


----------



## Dan Stark

http://www.detroitmi.gov/DepartmentsandAgencies/PoliceDepartment/PoliceCareer.aspx



> Salary
> Police Officer
> $30,137 - $53,237


 You could buy like 15 houses a year on that salary! SWEET!

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...t_MI_48204_M38182-50322?row=81&ex=MI535486949


----------



## Goose

Dan Stark said:


> You could buy like 15 houses a year on that salary! SWEET!
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...t_MI_48204_M38182-50322?row=81&ex=MI535486949


Use the mortgage calculator...$8 a month for 30 years with 20% downpayment!


----------



## Dan Stark

frank said:


> Use the mortgage calculator...$8 a month for 30 years with 20% downpayment!


You don't want to see the tax rate coming. 

Tinstaafl.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Killjoy

Anyone here remember what happened to Murphy, before he became a cyborg?









No thanks, they can keep that symbol of socialism to themselves!


----------



## Johnny Law

And pay into a bankrupted retirement system that's going to bone you in your later years? Not only no, but fuck no!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Why even bother thinking about that position.


----------



## niteowl1970

PBC FL Cop said:


> Why even bother thinking about that position.


Officers probably make rank in months rather than years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

PBC FL Cop said:


> Why even bother thinking about that position.


Because they issue AMAZING flashlights.


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Because they issue AMAZING flashlights.


They have to lol. No money for streetlights


----------



## niteowl1970

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Because they issue AMAZING flashlights.


The department had to sell them off because they needed cash for ammo.


----------



## LA Copper

Their new chief is a retired LAPD captain who happens to be from Detroit originally. We didn't like him very much so they can have him.


----------



## Hush

Come on, where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Joel98

LA Copper said:


> Their new chief is a retired LAPD captain who happens to be from Detroit originally. We didn't like him very much so they can have him.


He seems to move around a lot. First he went to Portland, ME as the Police Chief, (and actually seemed to do some good there, he created Lead Patrol Officers and revamped their FTO program.), then he left there for Cinncinati PD about a year ago and now he is going to DPD.


----------



## Goose

Joel98 said:


> He seems to move around a lot. First he went to Portland, ME as the Police Chief, (and actually seemed to do some good there, he created Lead Patrol Officers and revamped their FTO program.), then he left there for Cinncinati PD about a year ago and now he is going to DPD.


It's funny how when a patrol officer jumps from department to department they are looked at as damaged goods, but the people judging are the same people that are getting away with it.


----------



## niteowl1970

Joel98 said:


> He seems to move around a lot. First he went to Portland, ME as the Police Chief, (and actually seemed to do some good there, he created Lead Patrol Officers and revamped their FTO program.), then he left there for Cinncinati PD about a year ago and now he is going to DPD.


----------



## RodneyFarva

I'm sure its not bad, if you don't mind being murdered your first week on.....


----------



## LA Copper

Joel98 said:


> He seems to move around a lot. First he went to Portland, ME as the Police Chief, (and actually seemed to do some good there, he created Lead Patrol Officers and revamped their FTO program.), then he left there for Cinncinati PD about a year ago and now he is going to DPD.


He started out small in Portland, got a little bigger at Cinncinati, and now has his dream job at his hometown of Detroit. I can't say that's a bad thing I guess. I would probably feel the same way if I could do that back home too.


----------



## Goose

niteowl1970 said:


> Officers probably make rank in months rather than years.


So do police chiefs in Mexico, but I'm not moving down there either.

Just think...if Detroit had civil service exams, they wouldn't be bankrupt. It's like government fundraising every two years.


----------



## BxDetSgt

A lot of guys say they want to be cops, complain about the sytem, and would not even consider moving to Detroit. If you want to be a cop here is your chance. You will see and do more in a year than most cops get in a career. Use this as a stepping stone, but don't complain if you do not get your dream job and are still working for Dominoe's in 5 years.


----------



## Joel98

BxDetSgt said:


> A lot of guys say they want to be cops, complain about the sytem, and would not even consider moving to Detroit. If you want to be a cop here is your chance. You will see and do more in a year than most cops get in a career. Use this as a stepping stone, but don't complain if you do not get your dream job and are still working for Dominoe's in 5 years.


Well said, completely agree


----------



## gm7988

BxDetSgt said:


> A lot of guys say they want to be cops, complain about the sytem, and would not even consider moving to Detroit. If you want to be a cop here is your chance. You will see and do more in a year than most cops get in a career. Use this as a stepping stone, but don't complain if you do not get your dream job and are still working for Dominoe's in 5 years.


This right here is the attitude that will get you hired. I left MA and I have friends who have left MA to get on the job. It's worth if you actually want it.

Forget about a year, you'll see more in a week in DET than most cops do in their career.


----------



## BxDetSgt

That is how I became BxDetSgt....


----------



## LA Copper

BxDetSgt said:


> That is how I became BxDetSgt....


And I, LA Copper


----------



## Goose

LA Copper said:


> And I LA Copper


And I...Cartman?

Yes, there is a significance to it.

I'm fat and I love ice cream.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LA Copper

frank said:


> And I...Cartman?
> 
> I'm fat and I love ice cream.


And here I thought you were Frank. I love ice cream too. In fact, I'm looking forward to getting back there so I can have a few hot fudge sundaes at Friendlys since we don't have them out west.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Respect my authoritay!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

LA Copper said:


> I'm looking forward to getting back there so I can have a few hot fudge sundaes at Friendlys since we don't have them out west.


You may not find them where you left them. A whole bunch of them closed down due to their bankruptcy, including the one in my town


----------



## LA Copper

Bloodhound said:


> You may not find them where you left them. A whole bunch of them closed down due to their bankruptcy, including the one in my town


That's no bueno


----------



## niteowl1970

Bloodhound said:


> You may not find them where you left them. A whole bunch of them closed down due to their bankruptcy, including the one in my town


The Fribble will live on forever.....


----------



## FourInchFury

Friendly's over DQ anyday. But it's tough to find a better frappe and ice cream anywhere in the state in same category as Peaceful Meadows and Kimball Farm Imo.


----------



## grn3charlie

I'm partial to Brighams since I did work there waaaayyyy the fuck back. Sadly I heard that the last couple of them will be closing for good soon.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Come on, where's your sense of adventure?


Sense of adventure? Join the military....better equipment/weapons, and you know the paycheck/retirement check will be there every month, at least for now.


----------



## Dan Stark

Delta784 said:


> Sense of adventure? Join the military....better equipment/weapons, and you know the paycheck/retirement check will be there every month, at least for now.


Until you get deployed to Detroit. Lol


----------



## mpd61

FourInchFury said:


> Friendly's over DQ anyday. But it's tough to find a better frappe and ice cream anywhere in the state in same category as *Peaceful Meadows* and *Kimball Farm* Imo.


WOW! That's not subjective opinion....That's just plain irrefutable testimony. If you live on the South Shore, Peaceful Meadows rocks! And for northwest of Beantown, Kimball's is untouchable..........PHATNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpd61

niteowl1970 said:


> The Fribble will live on forever.....


and the greasy "Fish-a-majig"


----------



## niteowl1970

mpd61 said:


> and the greasy "Fish-a-majig"


I never tried it... The horse meat burgers were pretty tasty though.


----------



## gm7988

LA Copper said:


> That's no bueno


Don't worry, we have one in Rochester.


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> Until you get deployed to Detroit. Lol


You'll still have better weapons/equipment, and still have a guaranteed paycheck.


----------



## mpd61

Delta784 said:


> You'll still have better weapons/equipment, and still have a guaranteed paycheck.


Yeah just no round in the chamber.....BWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## officerbob

Yah, in Detroits case....getting hired....working 30 hard years.....and then have your pension that you earned/payed for decimated because banks believe their money is more important than the cash the feeds retired cops that put their life on the line every day. Plain disgusting.


----------



## BlueknightLA

LA Copper said:


> And here I thought you were Frank. I love ice cream too. In fact, I'm looking forward to getting back there so I can have a few hot fudge sundaes at Friendlys since we don't have them out west.


Friendly's. Where the food is lousy but the ice cream makes up for it.


----------



## 02136colonel

BlueknightLA said:


> Friendly's. Where the food is lousy but the ice cream makes up for it.


Almost six year old thread. By no means the record, but good necromancy here.
Good news is, DPD is still hiring | City of Detroit
And there's still some great deals on real estate: https://www.zillow.com/detroit-mi/


----------



## pahapoika

Yes and do apologize .

Liked some comments from members that are no longer here but did it anyways


----------



## mpd61

*Since we re-animated this thing, Does anybody remember when Detroit PD issued those snazzy S&W Model 10's in Nickel and 5" barrel?*


----------



## pahapoika

Wonder if somebody had that nickel-plated ? Seems a bit over-the-top for a duty issued sidearm. Then again it was the 60s


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Recruitment video.*


----------

